# Cool scaffold



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Has anyone used this or have one? Comments.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I've seen them at tradeshows and whatnot, and know a gal I've worked with who won one in a raffle. She says its more hassle than worth, way to heavy to tote into a job. The fact that hers is powered by a cordless drill means you need to purchase a hi-powered drill, and keep it charged for it to work. For the record, this is the one I am referring to. 

For the price, I'll push my scaffold around.


----------

